# Error message on Rainbird SST-900i system



## jgrif69607 (4 mo ago)

Hello all-I am receiving the following error message on my system: "Error Detected Check Wiring in zone #(???). Is this message referring to Zone #7 (I'm confused because there's a "backward number seven" before the regular number seven). Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks John


----------

